# Starting electric start sled



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 2001 Artice Cat Pantera 580 EFI. My question is-when starting cold sled it turns over and almost starts, after trying a few more times the starter rod to fly wheel only turns slow not engaging little geared wheel to flywheel, is that because of a weak battery? Hope that is the only problem. Hope I made it clear enough. Any help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like it is time for a new battery


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

sounds like battery. have you charged it?


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

phantom cls said:


> sounds like battery. have you charged it?


Found cable from starter to fly wheel broken, new one is costing me $170.00, I install.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Moldman said:


> Found cable from starter to fly wheel broken, new one is costing me $170.00, I install.


is it made out of gold? thats alot of money for a cable. glad you got to the root of the problem!


----------

